# Pittsburgh CMU competition??



## pistelli (Apr 23, 2011)

CMU had competitions until spring 2010, but they haven't had one since. Can anyone explain this? There are a lot of cubers in Pittsburgh. Probably over 20. This would be a great place for a competition. Who agrees?


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, cause it's near MD.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 23, 2011)

pistelli said:


> There are a lot of cubers in Pittsburgh. Probably over 20.


 
thats not a lot, over 100 go to Toronto comps


----------



## pistelli (Apr 23, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> thats not a lot, over 100 go to Toronto comps


 
Considering the size of Pittsburgh compared to Toronto, It may be proportionately similar. Either way, that isn't very relevant.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi was the one who put on the competitions. He graduated last year, and so that group isn't active anymore. I am in also planning on leaving pittsburgh this year, so I won't even be looking to hold anything. It would be nice for the group thats here to be able to compete, but without a group that will take the lead, it won't happen.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah. I'm at UIUC now.


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 25, 2011)

Go to West Virginia... it's less than 2 hours away:
http://www.cubingusa.com/appalachia2011/index.php


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember my first competition at CMU. There were 37 competitors. 8 of us had competed before, and the other 29 were in Ilkyoo's class. If Dan's not sticking around either, I doubt there will be any competitions in Pittsburgh for a while. Unfortunately, Pittsburgh is kind of like in the middle of nowhere. :/


----------

